# CVS Halloween 25% off this week & Register/Kiosk Coupon



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

This week CVS has Halloween at 25% off. Both in-store and on-line. The online code is: CVS25 and is mentioned at the bottom of their homepage. Think there were 13 items available for shipping (free ship if over $49 after discounts I think, see details). Search website for "halloween decor". The sales usually run Sunday thru Saturday (except possibly in some areas ).

Also wanted to mention when I went in to buy two more Tweety Bonez birds, the register spit out my coupons along with my receipt (believe the coupons would be the same ones if I had gone to the kiosk) and one was for:

$4 off $20 Halloween Costumes, Animation, Lighting and Decor. Expires 10/14.

In past years when someone mentioned getting this coupon others ended up with it also in that same time frame. So if you've been in to the store recently and haven't looked over your receipt and coupons, go back and look for this coupon before you throw out your receipt. I've also been able to generate a similar coupon in the past just at the kiosk when I ran my ExtraCard rewards card thru. They only give one out every so often. So also a good time to check your card in the kiosk if you haven't bought anything recently. And THIS IS A GOOD WEEK TO USE THIS COUPON, as you'd be getting $4 off of a $20 or more Halloween item that is now on sale for 25% off, so discount on top of discount.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

ExtraCare Rewards members, just got an email saying the quarterly ExtraBucks Reward Dollars got posted. Assume everyone's card is updated at the same time. Based on my purchases I get another 4.50 back in the form of CVS ExtraBucks to use when I run my card through the kiosk. With the coupon mentioned above and this quarterly rewards, it's a free $8.50 for me. Just want newbies to CVS know what kind of savings you can get at halloween time there, and remind rewards card holders to check for your quarterly rewards bucks before checking out at the register next time in the store.


----------

